# Cherry Barb, Celestial Pearl and Glowlight Danio, Boras Brig



## rawr (21 May 2009)

So, I've been having a think about possible stocking for my Current aquascape 'Lianko' and these are the four main fish that stick out for me. 

Cherry Barbs - they come from Sri Lanka, so adding them would make this tank a true biotope as planned. My onlly fear is that they grow too big for the tank, only being 35l and it will somewhat take away that sense of scale. They also aren't the most streamlined fish, so might not suit the tanks dimensions being quite long but not very tall in comparison but overall would go with the feel of the aquascape.

Celestial Pearl Danio - I've always liked this fish, and with them being small and streamlined it suits the tank dimensions.

Glowlight Danio - as above really, saw them in the shop and they look like great fish, slightly yellow in colour which would be a nice contrast. I think they might be a bit too fast for the aquascape, taking away that sense of calmness if you know what I mean?

Boras Brigittae - always fancied this fish, looks nice, streamlined and small which is good for this aquascape as already mentioned, and nic ecolouration etc.

Any experience/thoughts on these choices would be appreciated  the tank in question can be viewed by clicking the link in my signature. I'm also open to any other suggestions, so fire away!


----------



## Neo_ad (21 May 2009)

I own some cherry barbs myself and I think they look really nice, when you first get them young the colours are quite dull but feed them up with some specialised colour flakes every now and again and they become amazing to look at.

When I show friends they always pick out my cherry first even if they are not near the front!

Size wise your correct they do tent to get "fat" appearance but I dont think you will have issues in that size tank if I am honest.

The daninos are underestimated in my option, they would also be a good option too.


----------



## rawr (21 May 2009)

Thanks for the reply mate  Cherry Barbs have been my first instinct all along and they're a stunning fish that would go with the aquascape well, just now they do seem too big for the aquascape as a whole which is why I'm looking into other options. I might buy a few and see how it goes size-wise. 

Any other comments etc welcome!


----------



## Superman (21 May 2009)

You've got a great list there Thomas.

I like the Cherry Barb, never kept them but will do soon. Their colours are great and will contrast nicely to a planted tank.

As you know, I've got CPDs and they're great little fish, their colours are amazing (as you can see in my avatar). The only problem I have with mine is that they don't venture out much and won't do until I have more planting cover for them.
The display tank at the LFS has surface plants and lots of cover so that come out more, hopefully they will for me when the balansae grows tall.
If you're going to get CPDs make sure they're tank bred and be careful with the price as I've seen them as cheap as Â£2.50 each to Â£7.20! Guess which price I got them at  , I should of done some shopping around! 
CPDs are perfect for a planted tank, I got them as I wanted a non-mainstream fish for the first time. They don't disappoint as I've seen then spawn loads but no babies as yet. I'd love to breed them.


----------



## rawr (21 May 2009)

Thanks Clark, I dont' think I'll have a lot of trouble with cover - the _Undulata_ you sent me is nearly at the surface to begin with!  

They are great fish. All of the above except the Boras are quite easy to breed so that's the idea. I've never really seen CPD's in the flesh, so need to check them out a bit more.

Thanks again for the feedback guys, any more welcome as always.


----------

